# scrog webbing



## budculese (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm going to do a scrog grow ,metal rusts so should i paint the webbing?if so with what?thank you for any imput


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2010)

I used chicken wire and it did not rust.  Most any fencing material made to go outside will not rust.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 18, 2010)

true  they are made of Galvized. They also sell dipped wire. Its green  like a rubber coating. SCROG is fun.  Happy growing

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 18, 2010)

If you are going to use out in the woods, you want either coated or painted wire. Bare wire reflects light And will draw eyes to your grow.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 18, 2010)

i just used string for mine..


----------



## budculese (Mar 19, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If you are going to use out in the woods, you want either coated or painted wire. Bare wire reflects light And will draw eyes to your grow.


it's a closet grow


----------



## ishnish (Mar 19, 2010)

fishing line is also a good route to go.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 19, 2010)

Hog fence, the Depot. Big roll for like $140. If your plants are configured to wrap the whole thing, its so convienent.


----------

